# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Lucid Apprentice Program.

## OpheliaBlue

Hello fellow dreamers!  :smiley: 

What is a Lucid Apprentice? Any member who has completed a DVA course is considered first. *These apprentices would be selected based on:*

Participation in the classConsistent workbook and dream journal entriesParticipation in #DVA chat classesLucid abilities (aka Most Improved)Persistence, motivation and dedicationOn-topic forum postingAnd anything else that I feel makes them a rockstar  ::mrgreen:: 

Now that the Intro Class has grown so much, we're extending the apprenticeship to *members of the community who exhibit:*

A decent level of lucid proficiencyHelpful on-topic postingA specific lucid "strength", e.g. WILD, awareness, recall, etc (so apprentices can focus on students who express interest in the same specific area)A presence in IRC

*What does a Lucid Apprentice do?* An apprentice will be able to have more one-on-one time with me for their own training, so as to improve his or her own skill level. He or she will also help out other students by replying to the workbooks, and assisting or even taking over a few #DVA chat classes. This program will help reach even more of the lucid community, assisting the new members in improving their skill levels, as well as embellishing on the abilities of the more seasoned members who participate in DVA.

Please keep this program in mind if you take a course, to see if it may be right for you. As needed, I will post a thread for interested members to apply for an apprenticeship position. Then a vote will be held to determine who would best fill the position.

*Here is a list of our current apprentices:*
*RareCola*
*Chimpertainment*
*Lucidis* (aka chat mod)
*Alucinor XIII*
*Kraom*
*PennyRoyal*

*Honorary apprentices who went on to become Dream Guides:*
*paigeyemps*
*CanisLucidus*
*Xanous*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congratulations to *Caenis* and *RareCola* who have graciously accepted their invitations to join the apprenticeship!!

You can feel sorry for congratulate them here  ::mrgreen::

----------


## RareCola

*Takes a bow*

Looks like this class will be great for both new and old lucid dreamers alike! Can't wait until we dive in on Monday. Definitely a great way to inspire and motivate, for both teachers, students and now us apprentices too.

----------


## realdealmagic

And so I make my return. I shall be starting from scratch considering I haven't even been keeping a journal, but exams are over, and I'm ready!

----------


## Linkzelda

Congratulations to the both of you!

----------


## spacebaba

Congrats!!!This is a great idea, I look forward to this new intro class.  :smiley:

----------


## Caenis

Thanks everyone.  I'm looking forward to working with all of you.   :smiley:

----------


## Harelori

Congratulations Caenis, my friend! I'm not suprised you were invited  :tongue2: 
RareCola I'd like to congratulate you to, I must say your signature and avatar are pretty awesome!
Congratz you two!

----------


## paigeyemps

Congrats Caenis and RareCola!  ::D:  I personally have had the pleasure of witnessing your awesome ninja LD skills, and I think you both really deserve it!  ::D: 

Looking forward to learning more from both of you  ::banana::

----------


## Oceandrop

Congratulation RareCola and Caenis :-)

----------


## dreamerJon23

*Gratz Caenis and RC. Good luck to both of you.*

----------


## RommiH

Congrats to the two of you!  :Clap:   ::D:

----------


## melanieb

Hey, OpheliaBlue, sorry I didn't respond much the other day. I meant to but got wrapped up in Tutorials.


I'm happy to help out in addition to the others, since it is in-line with my current position. I will also show up in chat sometime.


And congrats to RareCola and Caenis!   ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome Melanie, thank you. I would love for any/all DGs and other DVA teachers to help out in any way possible. It was Matte's idea to have you guys hang around in #DVA classes once in a while anyway. Keep fueling that new blood. And since my whole apprentice idea was to provide training for potential future DVA and DG staff, your presence is welcome all the more!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

And Welcome *Paigeyemps* to the apprentice program!!

Congrats and well done on all your hard work around here, it's much appreciated  ::mrgreen::

----------


## paigeyemps

Thanks OpheliaBlue, really really happy to be part of it!  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome *realdealmagic* as our latest Lucid Apprentice!!

Glad to have you on board  ::mrgreen::

----------


## RareCola

> Welcome *realdealmagic* as our latest Lucid Apprentice!!
> 
> Glad to have you on board



Woo  ::D:  Welcome to the team!

----------


## realdealmagic

Thank you  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Awwwyea RDM!! congratulations, ya wee bawbag  :Party:  

lol

----------


## melanieb

Woo-Hoo!

Just felt like sayin' that!   ::D: 


Congratulations and appreciations all around!

----------


## realdealmagic

Paige, calling me a bawbag, TOTALLY out of context. I love it :') Thank you!

Thanks to you too melanieb n_n

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the Apprentice Program,* CanisLucidus* and *Chimpertainment*!!!

----------


## melanieb

Hooray!

SACRIFICE!!   ::D:

----------


## RareCola

> Welcome to the Apprentice Program,* CanisLucidus* and *Chimpertainment*!!!



Welcome to the team!  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Welcome to the Apprentice Program,* CanisLucidus* and *Chimpertainment*!!!



Thanks, Ophelia!!  I'm very happy and very honored to be a part of this most excellent team!

I don't like to break out the dancing banana too often.  It's important not to cheapen these symbols of joy.  But sometimes words just aren't enough.  Therefore:   ::banana::   ::banana::   ::banana::

----------


## paigeyemps

> Thanks, Ophelia!!  I'm very happy and very honored to be a part of this most excellent team!
> 
> I don't like to break out the dancing banana too often.  It's important not to cheapen these symbols of joy.  But sometimes words just aren't enough.  Therefore:



CONGRATS GUYS!!!


And CanisLucidus, I liked you before, but now that you share the same affinity for bananas as me.... I THINK I LOVE YOU. LOVE ME BACK PLS. PLS. PLS?

 :Rock out:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> CONGRATS GUYS!!!
> 
> 
> And CanisLucidus, I liked you before, but now that you share the same affinity for bananas as me.... I THINK I LOVE YOU. LOVE ME BACK PLS. PLS. PLS?



Ha ha, of course!!  As if the great paigeyemps even needs to ask!   :Rock out:

----------


## Chimpertainment

Thanks OpheliaBlue! 

This monkey is ready for some awesomeness!  :vampire:

----------


## paigeyemps

> Thanks OpheliaBlue! 
> 
> This monkey is ready for some awesomeness!



Your name is chimp. I love bananas.


Coincidence? I think not!

Here you go, my precious friend.  ::banana::   :Rock out:  keep rockin'

----------


## OpheliaBlue

The final Apprentice spot has just been filled. Please congratulate* Xanous* and welcome him to the teal team! This guy is another awesome LDer, and I've learned alot myself just from reading his dreams. He just graciously accepted the position, so now our family is complete  ::mrgreen::

----------


## paigeyemps

Yaaay! Congrats Xanous!  :Party: 

(can i still be the annoying cousin of the family?)

<3

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Yaaay! Congrats Xanous! 
> 
> (can i still be the annoying cousin of the family?)
> 
> <3



I was thinking red-headed step-child, but whatever you're called, you're a forever member of the family  ::hug::

----------


## CanisLucidus

> The final Apprentice spot has just been filled. Please congratulate* Xanous* and welcome him to the teal team! This guy is another awesome LDer, and I've learned alot myself just from reading his dreams. He just graciously accepted the position, so now our family is complete



An excellent choice!  Big congratulations to Xanous!  Looking forward to you sharing more great LDs and of course those LD-inducing "vodka-filled slushie drinks".   ::drink:: 

Also!  A belated congratulations to my man Chimpertainment.  In my haste to honor myself, I forgot to recognize his well-deserved promotion.   ::goodjob::

----------


## paigeyemps

> I was thinking red-headed step-child, but whatever you're called, you're a forever member of the family




Hhahaa! I have decided... I shall be the fairy godsister of the family  ::banana::  if that's alright with everyone else..



P.S. you better agree or I'll turn you into a pumpkin

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the Teal Team *Oreoboy* and *Alucinor*!!

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

::breakitdown::  Congrats!

----------


## Xanous

Congrats guys. Glad to have you on-board!

----------


## Alucinor XIII

> Hooray!
> 
> SACRIFICE!!



Oh god what have I done...



Glad to be aboard guys! I'm sure I'll be a tasty sacrifi--- I mean, a great addition to the team?  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Congratulations, you two!  A great selection from a truly excellent pool of candidates.   ::muffin:: 

Great to have you on board!

----------


## paigeyemps

WELCOME, MY PRECIOUS....ES?


 ::muffin::

----------


## plmnko098

Congratulations  ::goodjob::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

A belated welcome to *Kraom*, who will be joining Alucinor and Oreoboy in the #DVA chat sessions!

----------


## melanieb

Welcome to the DVA!

I'm looking forward to the chat sessions returning!  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Alright! Sweet deal! Congrats!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Welcome to the team *PennyRoyal*, our latest rockstar. You really contribute so much to the Intro Class, as well as to the forum in general. Cheers and stay a while  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Welcome to the team *PennyRoyal*, our latest rockstar. You really contribute so much to the Intro Class, as well as to the forum in general. Cheers and stay a while



Really outstanding choice!  PennyRoyal, you're an excellent student, a super-talented lucid dreamer, and an all-around great guy.  You are perfect for this!   ::goodjob2:: 

Congratulations!

----------


## PennyRoyal

> Welcome to the team PennyRoyal, our latest rockstar. You really contribute so much to the Intro Class, as well as to the forum in general. Cheers and stay a while



Thanks Oph! Excited to join the team  ::D: 





> Really outstanding choice! PennyRoyal, you're an excellent student, a super-talented lucid dreamer, and an all-around great guy. You are perfect for this! 
> 
> Congratulations!



Aw shucks CL, that's nice of you to say lol. Thank you.

----------


## melanieb

Welcome to the LA TEAM!   :smiley: 


We recognize the mad skillz!   :wink2:

----------


## Xanous

Congrats dude!

----------


## paigeyemps

Superb!  :Party:

----------


## ech2001

Congrats everyone!  How do you become an apprentice?  Sorry, I'm new.... I post entries as much as I can, whenever I dream.

----------


## paigeyemps

> Congrats everyone!  How do you become an apprentice?  Sorry, I'm new.... I post entries as much as I can, whenever I dream.



Hi ech, well from what I experienced, you become an apprentice when you show helpfulness to other members in the intro class or DV, have at least a little bit of experience with lucid dreaming and are willing to learn and share your knowledge with everyone else. Friendliness and being good at constructive criticism or opinions is also a factor  ::D: 

You don't have to be a highly experienced dreamer to be an apprentice. As long as you show potential and willingess to spend some time contributing to the progress of other students then that's great!

----------

